# Tipped/Retroverted Uterus = Painful sex sometimes; any ladies have one?



## hubby (Aug 10, 2009)

My wife has a "tipped" uterus, I understand that roughly 20% of women have some degree of this. It can cause sex to be painful in certain positions. 

I think we have figured out which positions work best for her. Basically the ones that do not allow for deep penetration. 

I am curious if any of the ladies on this board have this and what advice they have.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hubby (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks Star. Will give it a try.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lime (Jul 3, 2010)

I have a mild form of this, although it hasn't really negatively impacted my sex life...In fact, I had no clue until I went to the doctor and she diagnosed it during a routine exam.

I have noticed though that doing intense back bends (I do a lot of yoga) or basically stretching my stomach a lot will worsen it--I think because it puts pressure on my abdomen. After this, I will notice some initial pain in certain positions, especially rear-entry positions. Most of the time though it's not a big problem.

I've heard that curling up and bending the knees can help reposition the uterus but I'm not sure if that works.


----------



## hubby (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks lime. I have to be really careful from behind as that does seem to be a position that can get uncomfortable for her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mommy2 (Oct 27, 2009)

I have a tipped uterus. Yes, sometimes certain postions are painful for me. Most of the time no issues but sometimes, like from behind like you mention can be uncomfortable.


----------



## hubby (Aug 10, 2009)

So I take it you really can't get to "rough". Need to take it easy?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mommy2 (Oct 27, 2009)

No, I wouldn't say that. Sometimes we can - just depends on the positioning I guess.


----------

